# 240 on PIMP My Ride



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Did anybody see that 240 on MTV's Pimp my Ride? It broke my heart seeing how that kid treated his car and then it made me cry when West Coast destroyed it! People like that shouldn't have cars like that because they cant even maintain them. Why dont they pimp my ride? I take care of my stuff!


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Well u said u take care of ur stuff...which means ur car is prolly taken care of....do we see a trend? :loser:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

-nevermind


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

kellen_wynn said:


> Why dont they pimp my ride? I take care of my stuff!


thats good, but you dont want them "pimping" your ride. in my opinion, its more like ricing. but hey, if youre going for a show car look, then it'd be great.

the only "engine mods" i have seen them do are big air filters and neon in the engine bay


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah I'm not into the rice thing, I was interested on what they did to the engine but they dont show much.


----------



## insoladation (Jan 17, 2005)

i didnt like the 240 they did, it looked too fruity i would like less colors and a smaller spoiled


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

it was quite possibly the ugliest thing I've ever seen...I'd rather drive it around the way it was before they "pimped" it... Also, why they hell would you want any of them to touch your car...I don't like chrome rims, or graphics, or spoilers that aren't the color of my car...it's all stupid stuff...yeah what's under the hood is want counts, not everything else...all show, no go=bad....all go, no show=good...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I thought the whole show was a pisstake


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

that car was horrible...it pissed me off to see what all they did. The hood he already had was nice.

I've seen so many stupid things on that show. I've seen them use subs that are over 10 years old that looked like they were just in storage.

also they always say that they did 20,000 worth of work. That purple civic for the girl whos always driving her grandma around...they put an APC bumper on it and said it was worth 6,000 B.S.!!!


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

*sick of ish.*

yeah, what they did too that car was pretty horrible, no wait, it was fuckin disgusting. I would of loved to hear the creator of the show pitch his idea for the first time to the mtv executives..."alright, i got it...lets take peoples cars...give them to a group of idiots who only took a body shop class in high school....let they do whatever they want without ANY impute on the owners...and then give them back. But heres what seals the deal.....we'll get a "crazy wild rap artist" to host it" 

what really bothers me is that in nfsu/nfsu2 there is a small group of realistic part designs and they tons of fantasy ones that look gaudy and cheesetastic. WWC decided to use mostly those gaudy flashy parts and then to top it all off paint them really shitty colors that one must smoke alot of pot to like. 

WWC cuts corners, lacks education (besides mad mike..he seems like one of the only ones who knows what they're doing) and concentrates on shitty bodywork, cheap paint jobs in horrible colors and shoving as much shit in one car as possible without doing any engine work.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

have you ever seen their off camera work? its truly amazing these guys are not half ass' that dont know what they are doing! idk what it is but that show they do stupid stuff. find their site and look at their cars and trucks and tell me it isnt nice. many of the cars are not too flashy, i.e. black ad grey suede/entire car color scheme. tasteful fiberglass. but on pmr i think they figure "hell they just gave us 10k................anyone ever put a coffe maker in a car?...no?...you want to? lol" and thats the extent of their planing. remember they are all friends from HS and if someone gave you a car, 10k, and said "pimp it" what would you do? lol the same thing


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Am I the only one who thought it was tight? The car was a POS before and after it was a drifing machine. :thumbup:


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I thought the original body kit (Nismo knockoff) on it at first was much better than the new one. Second, I thought the paint was pretty cool but they needed a different color and not have the cheesy big ASS sun sticker on the hood. Third, why 3 Xboxs? Honestly, does that kid seem like he has that many friends? I think he may have the title of "Most Ricy 240 in So-Cal".


----------



## burnsauto (Jan 5, 2005)

ok..maybe i was a little harsh with my words...but lets just say im still not impressed, and would never trust them with anything i drive (not even my daily beater:92 probe)

Anyone remember that crx they did? the one that they had to push into the shop...the one they had to "fix the engine". These guys dont spend much time under the hoods of cars which is a dissapointment :thumbdwn: . after they "fixed" that crx...anyone notice it still ran like shit, like alot of their other cars they have on pmr. the only thing that pmr does for people is give them shiney parts to part off on ebay later on.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Pimp my ride is only a tv show, WCC dont care about what the result is, they just get paid to do stupid work and thats what they do on the show, in the other hand they have done some good moods to other cars like the toyota sienna (black with green flames) and some other cars that are not in the show.

PS. I dont like pimp my ride but i dunno why I watch it LOL

here's one


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you cant say that car is not hella cool, that 300 is a badass car and they definetaly made it even more badass.


----------



## Kenji (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone have pics of the 240 from that show?


----------



## SPECTRE72168 (Jan 20, 2005)

*PIMP MY RIDE*

THE ONLY GOOD ONES THEY HAVE DONE IN MY OPINION IS THE ECORT CONVERTED TO A BMW AND THE VW BUS...BUT THEY STILL WENT OVERBOARD ON THE ELECTRONICS


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea, they have to go over the top cause thats what MTV wants... thier off camera stuff is nice and smooth... like that 300...


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

*here's the pic*

theres a picture...but too WCC defense..they were tryin to make it look like the one in the game and on that standard..they did a pretty good job..but not really my taste
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/1922483027.jpg


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Ok...WCC does not have that good of atention to detail. I've talked to people who have seen that 300C convertible in person and they said that the stereo has imperfections in the way parts line up...and theres some gaps were you can see through to the trunk and you see a whole rats nest of wires. 

I have heard that this is actualy a very comon thing in thier custom installs...while they look good they aren't that well built for spending 50,000 on a stereo.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys are NUTS, this shit is mad tight son.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

SR20Racer....I'm sorry that you like this car...I'm hoping that you're being sarcastic, but if you're not...you don't belong anywhere near a nissan 240sx...or any car besides a civic for that matter. Also, that isn't a "drifting machine", they did no engine work, I don't believe they did any suspension work either, so if you consider a stock 240 a "drifting machine" then yeah it may be to you, but I wouldn't consider it a "drifting machine" until at least some decent performance mods were done. 

Also when it purtains to them making it look like the one in the game, yeah they made it work, but they had to make that 240 on the game in the first place, I've beaten that game, that 240 is nowhere to be found, thus they invented from their own sick ass little minds...oh yeah and that 300, it's really nice looks clean, but they still went overboard on the tvs and audio, have they never heard of performance?¿?¿


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The thing that disappointed me the most with the 240 was the racing harnesses they installed. Did anyone notice? There is no roll cage, so the harness must be bolted to the floor. Scary. I think WCC honestly didn't realize the danger in that and that is why I would never buy or recommend anything they do. 

Also, the car looked like shit to me.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you dont need to have a cage to have a harness


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

This thread sucks...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

kellen_wynn said:


> Did anybody see that 240 on MTV's Pimp my Ride? It broke my heart seeing how that kid treated his car and then it made me cry when West Coast destroyed it! People like that shouldn't have cars like that because they cant even maintain them. Why dont they pimp my ride? I take care of my stuff!


Yeah I saw that. I'd give them a list of stuff to do. And it certainly wouldn't have anything to do with making it pimp. Maybe a body kit, NO ugly ass nonfunctional hood scoop. ALL performanced parts, because that's pimp out, right guys? Girls love that right?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i'll right now i download the show from torrents, u can find it there


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Binger said:


> Ok...WCC does not have that good of atention to detail. I've talked to people who have seen that 300C convertible in person and they said that the stereo has imperfections in the way parts line up...and theres some gaps were you can see through to the trunk and you see a whole rats nest of wires.
> 
> I have heard that this is actualy a very comon thing in thier custom installs...while they look good they aren't that well built for spending 50,000 on a stereo.


Okay I do agree that the show pimp my ride sucks, that show stands for everything the MTV stands for, crap...crap...and more crap..., I personally like xzibit, find his music atleast somewhat entertaining and his movie acting too.
Most of the "pimped" rides that come from WCC on that show blow, take the Civic CRX for example. They pay attention to the show and not the go.
This is not only evident here, the whole tuner scene is filled with a bunch of yokels that don't have shit done to make their cars perform better, but there is nothing wrong with making your car look nice, but WCC usually do not make cars look nice on that show, they turn cars with alot of potential into overboard disasters.
On the other hand I am not familliar with WCC's work outside of Pimp My Ride other than the 300c posted on this thread, I know this for sure, i'm gonna be checking it out!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

240luvr said:


> SR20Racer....I'm sorry that you like this car...I'm hoping that you're being sarcastic, but if you're not...you don't belong anywhere near a nissan 240sx...or any car besides a civic for that matter. Also, that isn't a "drifting machine", they did no engine work, I don't believe they did any suspension work either, so if you consider a stock 240 a "drifting machine" then yeah it may be to you, but I wouldn't consider it a "drifting machine" until at least some decent performance mods were done.


Say what you want about me but I am hoping they will pimp out my se-r.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Holy crap, if that's really your car, don't let PMR touch it! That car looks better than anything they've ever done at that show already!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree ^^. You're car looks fine the way it is, you like that paint color? Don't let them touch it...it'll come out ass ugly green and orange...also you really trust them w/ a turbo'd car? They'll be rippin' around the streets, puttin' a few more hundred miles on it...and then do the shitty work in 2 hours before you go to pick up the car...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I agree ^^. You're car looks fine the way it is, you like that paint color? Don't let them touch it...it'll come out ass ugly green and orange...also you really trust them w/ a turbo'd car? They'll be rippin' around the streets, puttin' a few more hundred miles on it...and then do the shitty work in 2 hours before you go to pick up the car...


That paint is a factory colour, if I'm not mistaken about Sentras. Yeah, I like when they do a whole ton of body work, then change the oil. That's the only mod they do. Oil. GHEEEY.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

whole ton of HORRIBLE body work...they mount quite possibly the ugliest body kits I've ever seen...


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

I truely agree, it hurts me to see a 240 go thru that... damn it i want to make my car unique, but theres a line between unique/rice. not to mention, i think they pay the guy out with the remaining money to look happy when the bring them in to see there car, the crying is real, the smile is for the money


----------



## CrimsonKnight (Feb 13, 2005)

Thats one Bad ass chrystler.


----------



## CrimsonKnight (Feb 13, 2005)

One bad ass Chrystler!!!


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

I've seen worse here in South Florida, but that Pimp'in 240 was beggin' to be put out of it's misery ... what a shame, PS2 or no PS2 - it belongs on a milk carton.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

The 240 would have looked ok if they hadnt put that wing on it and left the graphics off.

I dont understand what they are thinking sometimes.. I mean sometimes they seem like they have no concept of design and look. The sun on the hood of that car is UGLY!! :balls:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Heres a crappy thing I did with Photoshop but I took off the wing and graphics. That car would look ok.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> you dont need to have a cage to have a harness


yea if you don't mind dying if you roll the car.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> That paint is a factory colour, if I'm not mistaken about Sentras. Yeah, I like when they do a whole ton of body work, then change the oil. That's the only mod they do. Oil. GHEEEY.


Who's factory? Not Nissan's..


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

To have proper 5 point harness you need a roll cage because two of the straps are supposed to bolt to the roll bar behind your seat. And the fact if your going to have a 5 point harness why wouldnt you have a roll cage other than for looks??


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> To have proper 5 point harness you need a roll cage because two of the straps are supposed to bolt to the roll bar behind your seat. And the fact if your going to have a 5 point harness why wouldnt you have a roll cage other than for looks??


Don't forget the scroth racing harness which mounts higher up to the rear seating area (similar to the mounting areas on a roll cage). They are legal in certain sanctioned motorsports, not that I'd use 'em. I don't recall the mounting position of the harnesses used in WCC's 240, but I'm guessing from these posts that it was bolted to the floor behind the front seats. :jawdrop:


----------

